
European regulators: We're not ready for new privacy law - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-privacy-analysis/european-regulators-were-not-ready-for-new-privacy-law-idUSKBN1I915X
======
mtgx
Sounds like they don't have the crew to investigate _so many violators_ , not
yet at least.

